# Mouse acting like it is sticking



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Hy all.I am running 98SE using Mozilla Firefox mostly.When using my optic mouse,trying to scroll on any page it is acting as if it is sticking.It sticks for a couple of seconds then ok.But then it will stick again..Am up to date in virus and spyware.I do believe it is something else though.Any more questions,please ask..Thanx.

Although it does not stick all the time it also will scroll very slow,like stuttering..Also when trying to type and click the mouse,at differant times, after I type the letters on my keyboard,they show up a few seconds later.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

You may be simply running our of resources. Hit the Windows+pause (upper-right side of keyboard) keys and then click the Performance tab. What is the level of System Resources shown?

It could also be associated with how much RAM you have installed. You can see that by going to Start>Programs>Accessories>Systen Tools>System Information. Your RAM will be listed under "System Information"

Raybro


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you using the most updated software and drivers for that optical mouse?

Do you have a light-colored surface that that optical mouse sits on? A dark or reflective surface doesn't work well with an optical mouse.

What is the processor speed, and how much RAM is installed in that computer?

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - "Startup" tab. How many entries are listed with a checkmark next to them?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I am back...RAM-256 mb
59% system resource free

Changed the surface to a lighter color,

4 entries in startup.scanregisrty and AVG.

Still have problem.It seems like there is a few second delay when clicking on anything,not always,but happens alot.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Besides having ScanRegistry and AVG checked, *SystemTray* should also be checked.

Open the mouse properties window and check the settings. There should be one that has to do with the repeat rate. I believe the default setting is 100. Change it to 200. Also check the other settings and see if moving the sliders closer to "Faster" helps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Check your pc online at Panda...save the report after the scan and post it here please. Click below.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/ActiveScan.htm


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If it's a cordless, check the batteries.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

System tray is checked.

Trying to do panda and it says,*
We're sorry. ActiveScan requires the browser Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0 or later version.
Minimum requirements
Operating system:
Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP
RAM:
32 Mb (Win 95/98/Me)
64 Mb (Win NT/2000/XP)
Browser:
Internet Explorer 5.0 or later*

I have W98,IE 6.0..

I have changed my cursor speeds and acceleration,but no changes so I reset them.

Also,when clicking on an item most of the time it acts like there is a few second delay..Would posting my hijack this log help.It seems as though there is some kind of program?? that is causing this.Don't know,just asking...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

By all means post a HijackThis log. It never hurts to look at it.

Copy-and-paste the entire contents of the log. Don't post it as an attached text file. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:48:45 PM, on 11/13/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MIXER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.savewealth.com/support/ie6/search/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.savewealth.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Echo Control] C:\Program Files\PCI Audio Applications\Bin\EchoCtrl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - (no file)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.savewealth.com
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdcxuser/asp/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {0441781A-3075-4C8F-9FDB-A6BCAE8769A1} (vmLaunch Class) - http://downloads.comcast.net/videomail/vmLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {405BBF5B-2FD8-4614-AC51-D8566F635B94} (SafeWallet Class) - http://idsm.citadelprocessing.com/SafeCommon/downloads/WalletCab.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The savewealth one looks suspicious but I coul dnt find anything to prove it. Try pressing ctrl alt del and highlight then end the programs one by one in that window. See if you can pick out whats causing it that way. You can restart if needed to restart all that you have ended.

ALso check in add/remove programs for a listing named gator. If there remove it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *www.savewealth.com* site has to do with estate planning, retirement planning, wills, trusts, etc. and appears to be legitimate.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not a log expert, but I don't see anything obviously suspicious in it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I went there,www.savewealth.com,last night and saw what it was and did not need it and got rid of it.Do you think my mouse may be bad.

The problem does not seem as bad right now.But I will be online tonight.We will see.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I really don't think your mouse is bad, but you can always try another one to be sure.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Well,still got the same problem....:down:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try winpfind and post the results of that scan.....it will show a lot more and the instructions for use are at the site....please remember that it will take a while to scan and not everything found is malware.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I tried to DL http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php,It says DL, but cannot open it.Nothing happens.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok hang around a minute........i have an idea..I just need to locate what it is I am looking for........


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try the exefix08.com at the site below.......its been around for a while.....and worked for lots for years....good luck.........after that try the winpfind.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Only_IE.html


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

OK,Did the fix and this is what it reported:

---------- c:\windows\desktop\EXEfix08.txt

======================================================= 
EXEfix08 for Windows 95/98 - Freeware by rmbox 
=======================================================

Program Report:

Complete "EXE" Input Entered at 11-25-2006 8:12:31.12a

The correct "EXE" Registry Data has been restored.
All programs with the "EXE" extension should operate 
normally now.

Please test one of your programs to confirm this.

Additional Information: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NO TANGIBLE PROBLEMS WERE ENCOUNTERED...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(End of report)

Then I went to:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php,It says to update,Macromedia flash player again which i did yesterday,It says it DL but when I hit to open it nothing happens.Still nothing...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Very strange indeed.....a mouse sticking is a sign of something running in the background that you do nt know about such as malware. Try these 2 things.

1) Copy and paste the following. Go to start...run, paste this in the box and click ok.

rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt

See if you can get I E to repair.

2) Also try housecall. There are 2 ways to run the scan there, I would try the java one first. Hopefully that will work.

http://www.trendmicro.com/hc_intro/default.asp

Click scan now its free and post the the result....good luck.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I did the IE repair.Here is what it said:

IE 6 could not be repaired.
Please run setup again to reintall all components..


Should I reinstall IE.If so can you point me to a DL please..It showed 6 files that were missing.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can download it here,,,,usually if you have your internet providers cd it will be on there too. If it does nt install do not be shocked as it seems a common problem.. just post back the results.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-5E5D-48F5-B02B-20B602228DE6&displaylang=en


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

Well,so far nothing is working.DL the IE and still having problems.Went to,http://www.trendmicro.com/hc_intro/default.asp,the scan started but just kept scanning.No result was ever posted,just kept scanning till I left the site.

I go the the *start* icon and hit properties and a start menu\programs comes up.It shows many programs.Is that differant from the runnng programs in my System configuration utility.A little confused.Thanx.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I realize that people ask for help here because it is assumed we are more familiar with problems and may be able to offer a quick fix......Often this is true and is the case. Normally we can get an idea of whats going on by taking a look at a hijack or winpfind log and go from there. Its not possible to guess at it and do a good job. Thats just the long and short of it.

I E is corrupted which quite often is caused by malware although I cannot prove it. I still think concentrating on getting a winpfind log here is the best first step and the best second being an external scan..the third a repair of I E. None of which seem to be possible in the condition existing on your computer at this time. I don t think a repair of I E will be lasting because if it is malware then the corruption will reoccur although I have been wrong before lol.

You could try a 98 overinstall if you still have the cd which will may revert you to IE 5...note the word may......I have linked you below also to microsofts how to uninstall IE 6. If you go with the overinstall your records and files should be safe but as always should be done back them up before you start. Try the link below and let us know how it goes....I ll keep searching.



> For Windows 98 and Windows Me, renaming the Iemigrat.dll file and reinstalling Windows restores the version of Internet Explorer that was included with that version of Windows


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/293907/#appliesto


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

To awnser your question yes it is different....we can get to the windows startup utility after your computer is working.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

I appreciate the help.I deleted a few things I did not think I needed.Some cleaner programs that did not work.Crazy as it sounds,The PC is working better now,not sticking like it was.I re DL 98 over previous 98 and lost some drivers.Where can I find free driver DL.My sound is not working but I have the CD,but it will not work>I have the mixer icon in the system tray but when I 2click it nothing happens.So far the PC is working good.Thanx.Will keep an eye for a few days.
I have been to this site before and have been helped imensley.I have learned much about my PC from the many good people here..Thanx again.........Patience surley does help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You should look in the control panel....system Icon....click the hardware tab and see if there are any ? marks or ! marks there and to see if your sound icon is missing.....there you should be able to click one of those that are hopefully your sound....and update your driver there. Once you find the missing Icon click around in that window and see if you see an update driver button there.......click it and direct the update to the software you have for your sound. Hope it works for ya.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

The only thing in there is Original configuration.Nothing about sound at all...

Thinking I might just get another sound card..Mabey something bad happened when i reloaded 98 cd......


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Its really strange that you would just suddenly lose sound at the time of the reload. I doubt thats the case. If the original configuration is there but no sound icon I would be willing to bet its just a lost sound driver. One thing you could try is removing the card and booting your computer.....follow the instructions either on the sound driver for reinstallion or with any paperwork that came with it. Then shut down and reinstall per the instructions. Do you know which soundcard it is?


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

The mouse problems seem to be gone.:up: 

I went to CompuUsa and got another sound card but still nothing,so I put the old one back in.The cards are the same:

PCI 32bit 5.1 Channel Surround-sound card.It worked fine in the past.I uninstalled and reinstalled,still no sound.I have the C media mixer icon in the start up menu but when I 2click it nothing happens.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

66drptp,,,,do you think you could post a screenshot of your hardware in the device manager?

Control panel...system icon....device manager tab I think.


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

How do I do a screen shot.I think have had trouble with this before.I will be back shortly..Thanx..


----------



## kibje (Dec 12, 2006)

I think i can offer some more information here.
I believe this user installed internet explorer from a link from SaveWealth.
Check this report from McAfee SiteAdvisor:

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/savewealth.com/downloads/648077/

not exactly spyware per se, but not exactly the official IE install either... a bit fishy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I use irfanview...a small free program to take screenshots. Its linked below. I have to get ready for work but you can get a little familiar with it and I will write you a step by step tomorrow.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Found one just below.

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/graphics/irfantut/capture.html


----------



## 66drptp (May 9, 2005)

*kibje*:Thanx.That is some good stuff.When I got rid of SaveWealth.It seemed to help.What I learned :How to install drivers from the Device Manager.Thanx Bandit429.I reloaded drivers and my surround sound sounds great.So far so good.

Still would like to know how to do a screen shot........:up:


----------



## kibje (Dec 12, 2006)

*how to do a screen shot the Windows way:*

- press the *<Print Screen>* button (top right of your keyboard)
- open a image editing program like mspaint and paste the screen shot into it
- save as the required file format (jpg for instance)

Hint: by pressing *ALT*+*<Print Screen>* you will make a screenshot of the currently active window.


----------

